
Lenia: A Continuous 2D Cellular Automata - exrook
https://github.com/Chakazul/Lenia
======
exrook
Also see this excellent video[0] demonstrating some of the "lifeforms"
discovered, with an explanation of the rules staring around 2:20

[0] [https://youtu.be/iE46jKYcI4Y](https://youtu.be/iE46jKYcI4Y)

